# mocks 2moz , worse night mare , not because of the test but because of my ibs



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

I am at school on average 1 day a week because i have chronic ibs , and a very sensitive bowel. But i catch up with work so i not so far behind.My meds haven't been working since june , as they have gotten used to me . I take buscopan but because it's anti spasm drug and buscopan is the only medication that works for me . But starting 2morrow i will have to go to school everyday for 2 weeks because of mocks , i know i'll be fine with the test itself , but when i get nervous (when ever i go out) i'm always on the tolets for hours, so it basicaly means i will have to go to the tolet there but , i can't go in public because of the embarrisment and that come in fact i be there a lot. So i'm really scared , i rever kill myself or lock myself in the bathroom then go . Sometimes when i desperantly need the loo and have trouble finding a tolet , i'm scared that i will become incontinous, i have never have but it's a real therght (soz spelling) i am so panicly , there no way out , i don't see the point of mocks , i've already done pre mocks when my med was working . My school said i can come only in to have the mocks , and then go home , i also arranged with the school to be able to sit outside the hall next to the loo's , but i hate going to the loo in publis , and not just that , a memeber of staff would have to stand outside the loo. to check if not cheating . and i will have to have other students will have to sit near me. It;s my worse nightmare , i so scared , i don't know what to do , i told my family about how i feel , and there don't know what to do i aslo told my psycologist who i just started seeing , i haven't had any help , i so scared , i don't understand, some students at my school revous to do test and they get away with it , but i have a really medical problem that will never go away . please can you give advice .


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI'm sorry you're going through such a tough time. Mocks are a real nightmare. I had mine last week, and luckily as far as IBS is concerned I didn't have one issue with it - though I had a raging cold all week so I didn't really get it easy lol.Firstly i'd speak with your doctor about changing meds, there's no point taking them if they're no use - and in my experience anti spasmodics made me feel 10 times worse all day. There are tonnes of different things out there that may work.What helped me completely is taking 2 sachets of high fibre drink a day. I've gone from really awful IBS to IBS that's pretty much in the back ground with occasional flare ups but i'm so much better for it.Also, discuss with your psychologist about breathing exercises to help you relax. They do work. And also, try and get hold of some stuff called rescue remedy, you can get it from most places and it just helps you destress.Speak to your school about your worries about using the public loos, they could offer for you to use staff loos if necessary which aren't so bad - and maybe if you discuss that you do get embarassed then the member of staff may let you off about waiting right outside the door - which is not nice.Remember that Mocks are not the real thing, their only main function is to show you how far you've got already and where you have to patch it up a bit - they're not your actual GCSE.Good luck for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh from me too - I'm the parent of a 16 year old daughter facing these at the moment too - Saz is right - its just a dress rehersal and a chance to see where you need help.Sue xxxxx


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

the doctor won't try me on any other as i've tried all of them, my psycologist who i just started seeing , is a trainie and had only started to , i asked if she could teach me breathing exercises but she hasn't learnt them yet.







. my school already knows about me , ebvrything about me un able to go to the loo in public , and they don't care , there not very nice at all and franky i think they raver wish i moved school , so i won't be such a problem . there only one nice member at school , but she a libarian and not a teacher. so she has no power. i really hate my life , i'm not just ruining my but my family to. school horrible and very pressurising to me all the time. i so wish they could have a laxative for a day and see how that like. as thats me on a school day. I really don't know what to do , i can't see any good to what happenign this week ,only tons of negitive. I know whats my ibs is going to be like and night mare. I just know whats goign to happen , and i want to get out of it. Today i didn't go , so i missed 1 maths paper , as i have bad diahea, and a rubish night. yesturday i was i was so panicly and histeric. I just want to get out of it. i rever do the tests at home , but i know i can't do that. I don't know what to do. my mum said she doesn't exspect me to go all week ,but i still don't want to do any of them , i really need to get out of it. i think it's so unfair other normal students get away with not doing tit bue me a student with chronic ibs and serve anxiety i can't. I know it's to see how well i'm doing but i already know , i'm predicted a C in every subject and i've been told i sure to get that. so they do the stupid test , i've already done pre-mocks so why do mocks to. it's stupid.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd change doctors to be honest, there are absolutely tonnes of things out there for IBS that I can't believe at all that you've tried everything - so if your doctor is telling you that then they're not doing their job properly. Why can't you do your mocks at home if you miss them? A lot of people at my school are who have missed them for one thing or another and the school's fine with it. Try not to upset yourself too much, IBS is an extremely difficult thing to handle and to people who don't have it they just don't understand at all. There's always a way through, and i'm sure there's something out there that can make your life easier. I just think you need to find a more reliable doctor who can help you through this instead of just being a bit of a tit about it and too lazy to do his job properly. It sounds like you have the support of your mum so talk to her about ways forward, and how you really would like to just get on with life and i'm sure she'll help you find a new doctor that'll actually do some good.


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

thanxs , i'm going to there doctors later to try to get some more ibs meds and apartiperlen(soz spelling) which i was recogmented by my gastorlogist, so i hoping i can some something ,as i had a big barmy with my mum last night as she doesn't fully understand about why i'm terrified of the mocks(situation not tests). so i really hope i can get something later.i'll asked my school about doing the exam's at home. thanks you very much rosie x


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem, I hope you get some where with it this time.


----------

